# Anyone out there had BFP but NO symptoms? Or am I clutching at straws



## iwanta8a8y

Anyone out there had BFP but NO symptoms? Or am I clutching at straws? I am 7/8 dpo today and no symptoms what so ever so think I am definitely out this month as last month had loads of symptoms was late with AF but Still no BFP. So think gotta be out this month. 

Please let me know if you have had or know anyone who has had a BFP with no symptoms

when would implantation bleeding occur? What dpo? Cause I haven't had that either, I check 100 times a day lol x


----------



## Kimmer

I seemed to have symptoms every month while i was trying, the one month i was actually pregnant i had absolutly no symptoms at all. I counted myself out at about 2dpo! 
I was getting angry at myself for even 'wasting' 8 quid on pregnancy tests!
So i don't think you're out, only one way to find out!

Also implantation bleeding doesn't always happen, i didn't have it at all. 
Best of luck hun :happydance:


----------



## tinadecember

you cant be counting yourself out at 7 dpo hun.. i didnt have an implantation bleed either.

most symptoms for pregnant women dont even start until theyre about 6 weeks pregnant so dont expect to actually "feel" pregnant when you get your bfp.. it will only be the very beginning of a pregnancy so dont worry if you havent got any symptoms of pregnancy youre not out until af shows

good luck x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Thanks ladies Thats good to hear. I won't test until at the earliest Wednesday as I tested yesterday and BFN of course hoping it was too early...x


----------



## Marrissa_E

The last time I was pg, I had no symptoms at all! And funny thing was, I normally have a full range of pregnancy symptoms every month before my period. extremely sore boobs, backaches, exhaustion and severe cramps that cause me to scream bloody murder. But that bfp, no symptoms watsoever and I even forgot I missed my AF.

I'm really hoping this month will be a bfp for me becoz of the lack of symptoms except little bit of cramps here and there and a bit of sore boobs which started yesterday. I'm 14dpo today and AF is supposed to show tomorrow. Good luck to you too hun!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

So when did you ladies with no symptoms get your BFP's? I am 8dpo and still BFN :-(

I want to keep with the PMA but it is sooooo hard, just feels like i am clutching at straws all the time. x


----------



## lindsayscoob

When I was pregnant with my DD I felt nothing. ALthough we were TTC we were so relaxed about it I didn't even notice AF was late until I was 2 days late. I did 5 tests as I didn't believe them because I expected to 'feel pregnant'. In fact I never had any sickness or anything all the way through and only had sore (.)(.) at about 8 weeks. So don't count yourself out until AF arrives, which hopefully she won't.


----------



## HollySSmith

Hey I just got my :bfp: and honestly I didn't have any real symptoms until after I got a positive and even then they were very minor. I'm 18dpo now and I am just starting to get achy breasts and twinges down there. My oldest sister never had any symptoms other than the :witch: not showing. I didn't get IB but I did have dip (though even that is debatable as it was at 5dpo).
Keep your chin up kiddo! Your not out until the :witch: rears her ugly head!


----------



## Lindyloo

fX'D for you iwanta8a8y, I'm the same so was really curious.... I'm 10dpo and absolutely nothing when it comes to symptoms and previous months had sore bb's from O to AF.

I hope this is our month x


----------



## Joli

Hey there - I'm pretty much in the same position as you. I'm 9/10dpo, and I felt bloated and sore nipples during ovulation, but feel absolutely nothing right now! Took a test this morning, I just couldn't wait...but BFN :( I think I will try testing around 12 dpo...keeping so many fingers crossed, the waiting is agonizing! It's so good to hear about others who felt no symptoms...it gives me hope! :)


----------



## brownlieB

I don't think you're clutching at straws i'm 16DPO, have had no symptoms and now my period is 3 days late and i STILL am getting BFNs so as everyones said, you're not out till the witch rears her ugly head.

PS in my first week of the 2ww i had what i thought was loads of symptoms then in the 2nd week they all disappeared, I'm the same as Marissa when AF is due i get reallly achey (.)(.) and mood swings like nothing else but this month i haven't even had that!!

Good Luck and Fx and I know it's easier said then done but try to hold of testing till at least 10dpo, i tested crazy early and kept getting BFN which is just dissapointing x x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hey ladies PMA is what we need then we may not have any symptoms but may be preg this month FX, what a fantastic pressie that would be!

Thanks to you ladies who have posted that you didn't have any symptoms - it gives us hope! And I wish you all the best with your pregnancy - congratulations x


----------



## Immu

Hey everyone I just got my bfp. I decided to test because my temps stayed up. I have absolutely no symptoms. The other thing is my boobs were always sore with every cycle and this cycle no soreness that was another suspicion. So basically the irony is no symptoms equals bfp for me. In other cycles I had many symptoms but always turned out to be bfn.


----------



## Unexpected212

I just felt like I was due on my period. Cramps, sore boobs, moodiness.

Then my period didn't come! Had implantation bleeding when I was about 3 days late on my period and thought it was AF but wasnt.


----------

